# Fitment on a MK6 Golf R



## Reaper. (Jun 1, 2013)

*MK6 Golf R - Spacers, Wobble Bolts, Adapters*

Hey, I saw a set of Works Emotion D9R someone was running on their R, 18x8.5 with ET38 (in their pictures it looked flush, maybe slightly recessed, possibility of spacers?). It looked great and I wanted to find a set. Thread *here* (the bronze rims, scroll down). Or look at pics below.

















I found the same rims, except:
-The offset of the ones I found at ET32, not 38 like above. Would this mean the spokes would be smaller or less recessed inward? Could I add spacers and get it sitting like the guy with his ET38 or will it be drastically off?
-Wrong bolt pattern, 5x114.3, but I heard wobble bolts don't work with spacers, so adapters with the correct size (to act as spacers/wobble bolts) should be fine right? Is there any concerns here? Vibrations? Anything?
-Wrong hub size, but I heard we can get rings to make them fit. Any issues here?

I can see it's a bit of extra work, but I really like these wheels, so I'm considering it. If anyone has any information, warnings, or heads up they could share with me before I go into this, I'd greatly appreciate it. I just really want to have D9R like the thread above. Or, just tell me what you'd do to make these fit like I showed above.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Work will make the D9R in custom bolt patterns ranging from 5x100 to 5x120. That's probably what he has.
http://workwheelsusa.com/product/emotion-d9r/


> Standard PCD
> (See Sizing Chart)
> Optional PCD Range
> 4×98~4×114.3 (17″ / 18″) / 5×100~5×120 (17″ / 18″) / 5×100~5×120 (19″)


----------

